# Anybody get any side effects from coming off pill?



## bailey4eva

HI everybody, I have been off the pill for almost 3 weeks now, and I am just wondering if anybody had any side effects coming off? I was on microgynon for a year then cilest for 2years. 

Never noticed any side effects going onto these pills that I noticed, but now I feel bloated all the time, a little bit sick?? I really dont think I am pregnant though as I dont even think I have ovulated yet. It's mainly the bloating that I worry about, as it is happening too much! xxx


----------



## bailey4eva

Now I am reading that it is possible that you ovulate after you stop the pill? I really don't know what is happening but could this even be stopping the pill thats causing this? I haven't changed anything else that has that big effect. I have stopped smoking but I didnt smoke alot anyway, I very much doubt it is that. I drink more water? Maybe its that. But I have been doing that for 3 months!!!! Ohhh i duno. Anybody??? xxx


----------



## Diggydog

Hi,

I too have just come off the pill after 10 years of being on dianette (4 years) and then cilest the rest. Its been 2 weeks and 2 days since i came off and im ovaulating since today! 

I havent had any bloating but have had a couple of thumping headaches though.

maria x


----------



## bailey4eva

Diggydog said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too have just come off the pill after 10 years of being on dianette (4 years) and then cilest the rest. Its been 2 weeks and 2 days since i came off and im ovaulating since today!
> 
> I havent had any bloating but have had a couple of thumping headaches though.
> 
> maria x

Yea I have had a few horrible headaches, I had to take pain killers (somethin I dont usually think works) but that was the only thing gettin rid of them. Not like me to wake up with headaches over a few days. They have stopped now *touch wood*. So is cilest the most recent one you were on? xx


----------



## Diggydog

Yeah i was on cilest before i came off for quite a few years. I forgot to say not only headaches but i finally have my sex drive back to normal! yay!:sex: :)

I just feel so much happier, and feel i have more energy now im finally off of it and its only been a couple of weeks!


----------



## bailey4eva

I have been happier too, i been gettin rather giddy but I think thats partly coz i kno im gona be tryin for baby soon. so wen ru gona be TTC? xx


----------



## Diggydog

Im waiting for my first 'real' AF since coming off the pill, then we were thinking of Feb hopefully! Or maybe give it another month not too sure. What about u?


----------



## Samantha87

I came off the pill last week. Im doing ok...i do feel a little bloated. Me and my OH are using other methods until we are TTC


----------



## bailey4eva

Diggydog said:


> Im waiting for my first 'real' AF since coming off the pill, then we were thinking of Feb hopefully! Or maybe give it another month not too sure. What about u?

I was waiting for my first real AF (ideally) but haven't had one yet and cant wait long enough. We arent using any other methods though, so if it happens sooner it happens. Secretly don't want to have to wait for AF! hehe. xx


----------



## chaznchipz

Lol. I know what you mean. I would be the same. Secretly hoping that it didnt come back. 
I came off Microgynon 2 years ago and went straight onto the implant but had that removed after a year as it was making me feel like rubbish (feel better now though).
Secretly hoping for :bfp: as we dont always use the protection we should do ;)


----------



## Lilaala

Well mine came back like normal only two weeks later than it would have had I still been on the hormones. I was hoping it wouldn't come back even though I didn't have the slightest reason to believe I could be pregnant. It arrived and I was sad, and now every time it comes I get sad, even though we've been using other methods of contraception and done so every time so I have no reason to get my hopes up at all. 

I don't quite recall many side effects, but I was on the NuvaRing and that one made me the least depressed out of all the kinds I'd been on before (Alesse made me cry constantly, Evra was pretty good, but I was still really down all the time, and NuvaRing was much better, though I STILL had no sex drive and was still rather sad a lot) I might have had a headache or two, possibly some bloating, neither being all that bad. I think I might, just might, be starting to get back something of a sex drive, even though I haven't had one in three years. I'm also starting to feel normal and happier again.

I won't go back on hormonal birth control, for all the reasons listed above. I'm glad to be rid of it. Hubby and I will use other methods, and HE suggested that once we're done having kids, he'll get a vasectomy!


----------

